# Starting ICSI/IVF at Ninewells soon?



## fairypants (Feb 9, 2012)

Hello,

My DH and I are hoping to start a self funded ICSI cycle at Ninewells within the next 2-3 months and I wondered if there's anyone else out there in the same situation who'd like to chat?

XXX


----------



## Gem15 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi  
Noticed you had commented on some of my other posts, thanks!
We are also having icsi at ninewells and have our consultation appointment on 12th march! Just the first step but I'm just so pleased to be starting!! Also self funding because I cannot bare to wait 4 years!! Have you been for any appointments at ninewells yet? 
Gem xx


----------



## Gem15 (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh, meant to say, you should join the fife and ninewells rollercoaster thread! I joined and everyone is so nice   x


----------



## fairypants (Feb 9, 2012)

Hello, I will do, thanks!  

We had our consultation when we were referred for tx on the NHS, that was about a year ago. At that appointment, DH had SA again (had already done that before we were initially referred through our GP) and then we had the consultation. I then had a scan and DH had bloods taken. We got a letter to confirm our place on the waiting list a few weeks later. 

There's a 6-8 week waiting list for private tx apparantly; I emailed the business manager to ask how to arrange self-funded tx and she gave us a price and said we needed to have HIV/Hep and AMH tests done (which I've had already at another clinic.) I asked about handing in the results and what would happen then, as I really need to work out when I need to book time off work etc and need to discuss it before I get dates with my manager but she didn't really answer anything at all, so I phoned and TBH she was a bit short on the phone, just said that she'd send us out the information when I hand in the test results! Not very helpful    It's a shame there isn't someone medical you can phone about it, maybe they'd be a bit more helpful  

Have you had any appointments at all at Ninewells yet or are you going on the 12th March after contacting them about self-funding?

xxx


----------



## Gem15 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi!
Nope this is our first appointment at ninewells. It wouldve just been our appointment after bring refereed for nhs treatment but I contacted anne and she said that we will just discus self funding at that appointment aswell. Do you reckon dh will need to give a SA that day then? Just so I can prepare him!!   lol 

Gem xx


----------



## fairypants (Feb 9, 2012)

Even though my DH had had one a couple of months before, they said they needed another so he might do! They didn't do any bloods for me that day, I had to get my Chlamydia/Hep/HIV/Ruebella tests at my GP but when I emailed Anne she said they could do the ones I didn't have there (before I told her I'd had them elsewhere) so they might just sort you out that day. She also said there'd be no charge for the necessary tests which is good  as most places I've looked into have charged a lot for each test!

xx


----------



## Gem15 (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks, will let him know  
Yeah it is good that all the tests come as part of the package eh! Are you going to the information evening on 5th march? Or have you already been to one? We were planing to go but not sure we'll bother now that we have our appointment the following week.
Do you remember roughly how long the consultation appointment took?
Sorry for all the questions!! 

Gem xx


----------



## fairypants (Feb 9, 2012)

Don't worry Hun, I've millions of questions!!   

I think it took around half an hour but as yours isn't just for info but to arrange tx as well seeing as you've already decided to self fund, I'd imagine yours would be a bit longer? I don't know if/when we'll have to meet them again as we've had our consultation, will just need to wait and see! They did SA first and sent us away for a while to test it so we just went for coffee in the hospital concourse, then came back for our consultation a while later (don't think either of us actually drank it!) 

I had no idea there was an information evening coming up! Thanks for mentioning that, that'd be a good idea! I haven't yet been to one, they did say they'd let us k ow when they were but never heard back :/  I also posted a message on the Dundee support group thread to see if they'd mind me going along to their meeting on the 8th march as they have a counsellor in that night which I think might be helpful too   were you thinking of going to the support group? Xx


----------



## Gem15 (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah the information evening is def on 5th march 7 - 8.30ish.
Yeah will have a think about the support group. We are from falkirk so about an hour away but would be worth it I'm sure! Xx


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi ladies

I have had 5 cycles with ninewells and can assure you that you are in superb hands. Once things get moving and you actually get started the staff are fabulous especially the nurses. Good luck to you both x


----------



## 1STIVFBABY (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi we have just been attending ninewells this month aswell, had ER yesterday they got 11 and phoned today 9 fertile but 5 look promising this is my 1st icsi so not sure if this looks good any help be much apprec thanks hope to speak to u soon gl with ur ivf x


----------



## fairypants (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi Jess75, thanks very much, that's lovely to hear!  

1STIVFBABY - Wow! That sounds great - how are you getting on now?  

Gem - did you go to the info evening?

xxx


----------



## Gem15 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi!
Fairypants - we didn't go to the info evening as our appointment was the monday after. What bout you? 
Gem xx


----------



## fairypants (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi Gem, how did your appointment go? The info night was quite interesting but not much more info than they give you at your appointment. Anne now has all test results, just waiting for our info pack with dates etc coming through now, no idea how long it will be! There's a ******** group (a secret one) now for all the roller coaster girls which is really nice, if you email Anyamac you can ask her to add you  x


----------



## Gem15 (Jan 11, 2012)

Appointment went fine. Just had screening bloods and amh bloods taken so waiting on the results before we can get dates for starting. Not sure how long it'll be, they said the amh results can take a wee while! It just feels good to know thats all the tests done for starting 
I've joined the ******** page, its a good idea eh  . ** name Gemma Barnett. 

Gem xx


----------



## fairypants (Feb 9, 2012)

It's so nice to see what everyone looks like! We're due to start process after my April AF.... Much quicker than I thought! Asked Anne to put us on self-funding list around 2 wks ago and it was supposed to be a 6-8 week so if you're still self-funding it won't be long until you start! I'm sure your test results will be back soon


----------



## Gem15 (Jan 11, 2012)

Thats great that your getting started soon  
Like you say hopefuly it won't be too long for us either! 
Whats your ** name? Like you say, nice to put faces to names isn't it!

Gem xx


----------

